# Montajes para R.F. basados en P.I.C.



## elektrocom (Abr 4, 2014)

Cómo dice el amigo hay que empezar a usar montaje superficial por lo menos en capacitores y resistencias que se consiguen facilmente en Argentina , y también algunos transistores de baja potencia , yo por lo menos estou usando capacitores superficiales en etapa de 15 Watt con excitación de 1 miliWatt , uso MPSH10 , C3355 , C2053 , y RD15 , y los capacitores aguantan sin problemas ésta potencia, son del tipo 1206


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 4, 2014)

Elektrocom podrias darnos algunas guias para aprender a identificar y usar los componentes smd  ?
Gracias!
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> como dice el amigo hayque empezar a usar montaje superficial por lo menos en capacitores y resistencias q
> 
> 
> 
> que se consiguen facilmente en Argentina , y tambien alguos transistores de baja potencia , yo por lo menos estou usando capacitores superficiales en etapa de 15 watt con exitacion de 1 miliwatt , uso MPSH10 , C3355 , C2053 , y RD15 , y los capaciotres aguantan sin problemas esta potencia, son del tipo 1206


!hola a todos! , estimado elektrocom ?si no for mucha molestias poderias ustedes subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico dese interesante amplificador que aclaraste arriba?
!Muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 4, 2014)

con respecto a  montaje superficial , los valores de los capacitores ya los recibo con el valor de la capacidad en su tira numerados, pero por si solo no dice nada , son ciegos, por ahi algunos tienen alguna letras pero como ya se la capacidad  no me pongo a descifrarla o a buscar algun codigo  , sino los mido con el capacimetro por cualuqier duda, y las resistencias tienen las numeracion de las resistencia comunes , en vez de colores con numeros , voy a ve si puedo subir el circuit del amplificador de 15 watt , hare el circuit a mano y lo escanneare para subirlo



aca paso alguno de los circuitos, que son banda ancha sin ajuste de capacitores


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 5, 2014)

amigo @elektrocom y cuales son las caracreristicas de ese circuito? parece interezante, ya lo armaste?
haber si nos muestras mas información.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 5, 2014)

solo use la etapa de RF , la del sintetizador no la hice porque no esta el programa del pic ,


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 6, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Muy Bueno!!! Lastima ,no tener los conocimientos necesarios para desarrolar ese software.
> 
> Pd Yo lo hago con una llave selectora y un instrumento de aguja,Acaso no es lo mismo!!!!
> 
> Saludos.



es lo mismo amigo solo piense que es un voltimetro digital en vez de uno analogo que compara el voltaje rf lo lleva a un calculo y luego muestra el resultado en pantalla  para calculo de potencia activa la formula es:
 E x E/Z  osea el voltaje cc medido en la carga arficial + 0.7 volts(perdidos en el rectificador de RF) al cuadrado y dividido por la impedancia que comunmente es de 50 ohms. si hacemos eso en un voltimetro digital de 5 volts escalable a 50 o 500 volts podemos medir sin problemas hasta 0.5w/50w/5 kw a fondo de escala piensenlo es un proyecto facil y entretenido saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> es lo mismo amigo solo piense que es un voltimetro digital en vez de uno analogo que compara el voltaje rf lo lleva a un calculo y luego muestra el resultado en pantalla  para calculo de potencia activa la formula es:
> E x E/Z  osea el voltaje cc medido en la carga arficial + 0.7 volts(perdidos en el rectificador de RF) al cuadrado y dividido por la impedancia que comunmente es de 50 ohms. si hacemos eso en un voltimetro digital de 5 volts escalable a 50 o 500 volts podemos medir sin problemas hasta 0.5w/50w/5 kw a fondo de escala piensenlo es un proyecto facil y entretenido saludos


Hola a todos yo personalmente no creo que sea tan sensillo asi , devemos recordar que lo medidor mismo con mostrador digital su medida es lineal y en caso de un Wattimetro es necesario demonstrar lo quadrado (E x E) de la tensión y iso el no hace , es necesario enplear un circuito conplexo enbasado en amplificadores operacionales agregado a  multiplicadores de quatro quadrantes para si enplear esa función. Asi despues pudemos enplear un voltimetro digital para mostrar los Wattios linearmente hasta lo fondo de escala.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 8, 2014)

este es el circuito que usa un sintetizador estereo con pic y un ampli de rf de 15 watt , este es el que hice en montaje superficial, en placa de doble faz ,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> este es el circuito que usa un sintetizador estereo con pic y un ampli de rf de 15 watt , este es el que hice en montaje superficial, en placa de doble faz ,


!Mucho interesante ese proyecto carissimo elektrocom ! , se no for muchas molestias ? poderias ustedes subir lo datos de los conponentes enpleados ? , ??  y si no for pedir mucho algunas fotos ??, jajajajajajaajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil y congratulaciones! .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos yo personalmente no creo que sea tan sensillo asi , devemos recordar que lo medidor mismo con mostrador digital su medida es lineal y en caso de un Wattimetro es necesario demonstrar lo quadrado (E x E) de la tensión y iso el no hace , es necesario enplear un circuito conplexo enbasado en amplificadores operacionales agregado a  multiplicadores de quatro quadrantes para si enplear esa función. Asi despues pudemos enplear un voltimetro digital para mostrar los Wattios linearmente hasta lo fondo de escala.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



todo se hace por software..el resto es inteligencia estimado...con programacion se puede hacer todo o casi todo     eso amigo no critique tanto y ponga manos a la obra.


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 8, 2014)

estas son las placas del circuito  doble faz , voy a buscar la lista de componetes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> todo se hace por software..el resto es inteligencia estimado...con programacion se puede hacer todo o casi todo     eso amigo no critique tanto y ponga manos a la obra.


Estimado conpañero Gabriel7747 , yo de modo algun en criticar tu palabras , solamente esclareço que con un sensillo voltimetro digital no es possible demonstrar una medida de potenzia (Watts) linearmente , haora si tujo "voltimetro digital" es enbasado en un PIC o Microprocessador , haora si las cosas mudan en mucho de situación , donde con un Software experto es possible resolver facilmente ese problema , pero iso es solamente para quien domina hacer programas de SoftWare,  lo que NO es mi caso , soy do tienpo de la valvulas o tubos termoionicos jajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado conpañero Gabriel7747 , yo de modo algun en criticar tu palabras , solamente esclareço que con un sensillo voltimetro digital no es possible demonstrar una medida de potenzia (Watts) linearmente , haora si tuio "voltimetro digital" es enbasado en un PIC o Microprocessador , haora si las cosas mudan en mucho de situación , donde con un Software experto es possible resolver facilmente ese problema , pero iso es solamente para quien domina hacer programas de SoftWare,  lo que NO es mi caso , soy do tienpo de la valvulas o tubos termoionicos jajajajajajajajajajaja.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



jaja que simpatico, en fin es detector rf>>>>>formula de calculo de potencia>>>>> voltimetro digital ya casi lo tengo termibado en resumen es eso y tambien.me manejo en valvulas amigo daniel lopez y todos oja pudiesen experimentar con ellas.


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 8, 2014)

Aca les dejo el diseño completo de un wattimetro roimetro digital lcd , esta en esta pagina 
http://www.pi4zlb.nl/Zelfbouw/Diswamtr/DigiSwrWatt.html , asi no tienen que hacer ninguna calculo , ja ja menos gasto de materia gris


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 8, 2014)

aca subo las mascaras y placas con sus coponetes, me falra el progrma del pic y los valores de los componetes


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 9, 2014)

Trabajé con programas para controlar al PLL BH1415, los desarrollé para un fabricante de Tx FM de Lima, según me dijo es un buen sistema completo para FM, el encoder interno con muy buena separación de estéreo, lo malo es que hay mucho espureo de RF, o sea  señal "sucia", debido según dijo a su VCO por lo que este señor le colocaba un VCO transistorizado externo, tal vez algún moderador de esta sala pueda colocar los aportes de electrocom en un nuevo tema, y le ponemos los hex para controlarlo.
Americo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Trabajé con programas para controlar al PLL BH1415, los desarrollé para un fabricante de Tx FM de Lima, según me dijo es un buen sistema completo para FM, el encoder interno con muy buena separación de estéreo, lo malo es que hay mucho espureo de RF, o sea  señal "sucia", debido según dijo a su VCO por lo que este señor le colocaba un VCO transistorizado externo, tal vez algún moderador de esta sala pueda colocar los aportes de electrocom en un nuevo tema, y le ponemos los hex para controlarlo.
> Americo


hola a todos , aca en Brasil existe a venta un excitador de FM denominado "Synteck" que es exactamente armado asi como aclaras arriba. En el hay un PIC que controla lo PLL serialmente , hace medidas de : potenzia directa , potenzia reflejada,nivel de modulación , tiene protección de reflejadas desligando lo RF en caso de problemas , controla lo display de LCD que demonstra muchas informaciones. ese equipo es alimentado con 12 Voltios , tiene dos entradas de audio estereo y una mono banda ancha(MPX),conpresor de audio con un CI phillips SA571,  salida de RF hasta 300mWattios en toda la faixa (88 hasta 108Mhz).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 10, 2014)

Buen Dia,Casualmente estoy trabajando con un enlace DHE,Fabricado en Argentina,Que utiliza el micro Mc 68 HC908,y El mismo ,muestra en un display de 16/2 Todos los parametros  de emision Y programacion del mismo,Como son,Fcia,rango de la misma(ya que trabaja en tres rangos),modulacion,+b Pot,Roe,Etc,Mas tarde subo unas fotos para que lo vean,Si quieren?

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola, tal como lo mencioné subo un hex para PIC16F628 para controlar el PLL BH1415 en la banda de FM comercial, los pines del PIC están como el diseño original que circula por la red, la única diferencia es que se puede editar el mensaje de la segunda linea, para ello al energizar el PIC los botones Up y Down deben estar presionados al mismo tiempo, en display corriente el boton up enciende luz retro del lcd y boton down apaga. Con el boton Set entra al ajuste de frecuencia, al colocarse una flecha debajo de la "M" de MHz se ajusta frecuencia y al volver presionar set se entra al ajuste de modo Mono o estereo, al presionar por tercera vez el boton set se sale del modo ajuste y queda grabado tanto la frecuencia como el modo de transmisión mono o estereo, a probarlo y hacer sugerencias


----------



## protheusdk (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola, armé un circuito similar para probar la transmisión FM, esta adjunto el circuito, usé el BH1415F, al calibrar la inductancia L1 a la frecuencia de transmisión A, y luego al cambiar a la frecuencia B, la transmisión se queda en la A, supongo que es por el oscilador de colpitts... conocen alguna manera de que cambie de la frecuencia de transmisión de A a la B?. Soy nuevo en lo que se refiere a RF pero conozco otras áreas, como los microcontroladores de Atmel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola caro protheusdk , lo canbio de frequenzia dese proyecto es hecho canbiando la programación de 4 bits ( "S1" hasta "S4" )dese CI (BH1417) , adentro del hay una prom que programa lo PLL interno , en la hoja de datos dese CI hay una tabla que fornece la correcta programación de 4 bits de acuerdo con la frequenzia de salida de RF ya definida internamente en esa prom.
Haora lo CI BH1415 la programación es serial (Clock , Data , Enable) y nesecita de un microcontrolador para programarlo correctamente , como ustedes aclaras tener conocimento en esa area mui bien las cosas son mas sinples. 
Lo punto de teste "TP1" puede sener checado con un multimetro digital  y lo nucleo ayustable de la  bobina "L1" deve sener ayustado para si obtener aproximadamente unos 1,00Volts en la frequenzia mas baja y 4,00 Volts en la frequencia mas alta.
Es mui bienvenido un frequencimetro digital para checar si la frequenzia obtenida corresponde a la programada . 
Portanto recomendo que estudie con mucho cariño la hoja de datos del CI principalmente la parte que habla de como programar. 
Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## protheusdk (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, la parte de comunicación serial con el IC está bien, lo sé porque cada vez que calibro L1 a determinada frecuencia transmite el audio. pero una vez que queda calibrado y quiero cambiar a otra frecuencia simplemente se autocalibra para seguir en la frecuencia en la que se ajusto L1.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 22, 2014)

mira yo tube un problema parecido , con ese sintetizador con pic , yo lo hice en doble faz , y cuando lo ponia en el gabinete con 4 puntos a masa de la placa no me oscilaba , o a veces arrancaba , lo que hice fue bajar la capacidad del capacitor que va en seri con la bobina en el circuit se usaba uno de 82 Pf y le puse uno de 47 pf y me andubo lo mas bien , pero el caso tuyo parece que no engancha el PLL , no cambia  el voltaje en el varicap para la nueva frecuencia , eso lo podes chequear midiendo la tension en la resistensia que sale del colector del transistor msah13 que es un darlington , y va al varicap , ahi te tiene que cambiar la tension cuando cambias  de frecuencia , sino hay un problema.



este circuito te serviria , tengo el hex , tambien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2014)

Bueno quizaz lo diodo varicap enpleado no permita la correcta sintonización en toda banda (88 hasta 108Mhz) con un rango de 3 voltios ( eso asumindo una excursión de 1,0 Voltio hasta 4,00Voltios en "TP1").
Un meo de verificar eso es conectar un frequencimetro digital en la salida de RF , desconectar lo resistor de 3,3Kohms que liga "TP1" hasta lo colector del transistor "Q1" (MPSH13)  y con una fuente DC ayustable conectada en "TP1" variar la tensión entre 1,00 Voltio y 4,00 Voltios y verificar lo canbo de frequenzia correspondente a la tensión fornida por la fuente de teste ( tensiones de sintonia que lo CI BH1415 puede fornir para cerriar la malla del PLL).
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## protheusdk (Jul 24, 2014)

Saludos, realicé algunas pruebas del circuito implementado, debo decir que algunos componentes no encontré pero escogí otros con características similares comparando los datasheets. L1 es un inductor de 5.5T (5.5Vueltas) un diámetro de 4mm aproximadamente, es una ya fabricada cuyo núcleo es variable.

  Como audio a transmitir usé un tono para evitar confusiones, el cual es de 350Hz, y lo conecté a la entrada de audio, luego usando el microcontrolador configuro la frecuencia de transmisión en 88Mhz, después calibro L1 hasta que se escuche el tono. Hasta ahora sólo había realizado pruebas con el tono como entrada de audio esta vez probé con canciones desde la PC y se escuchan distorsionadas.

  Logré tener acceso a un osciloscopio con FFT para ver la frecuencia en el pin 11 (RF OUT) del IC, la cual está conectada al canal 2, y el voltaje en TP1 al canal 1. Para conocer que hace el circuito apague todo y volví a encenderlo pero esta vez conectando el osciloscopio y veo como la frecuencia empieza a subir desde unos 83MHz hasta 87.9MHz. Adjunto imágenes de esto (carpeta "TFM b transicion").


  Para verificar que el cambio de frecuencia es correcto apago sólo el transmisor por 3 segundos y lo enciendo, y configuro la nueva frecuencia. Lo que observo es que la frecuencia de la portadora se dirige inmediatamente a la frecuencia 88MHz, así disminuya o aumente a otras frecuencias, obviamente al saber que TP1 es casi 5V no puedo subir casi nada en frecuencia pero sí bajar un poquito.

  Luego seguí la sugerencia de Daniel, retiré la resistencia R6, y apliqué voltaje desde una fuente variable, y logré cambiar de frecuencia, ajustando un poco el valor de L1 para cambiar el rango de frecuencia pero no llego muy lejos ya que al parecer por los elementos que usé y su conexión, no tengo el rango deseado de 88MHz a 108Mhz, sino uno menor. Me di cuenta que si retiro la aplicación de voltaje en TP1, el circuito permanece estable y transmitiendo. 

  Lo que me hizo pensar que se podría usar un potenciómetro digital, para cambiar el dial, pero creo que para eso se usa parte de la circuitería implementada.

  Para seguir la sugerencia de elektrocom, no tengo claro de cuál resistencia se trata, pero asumo que es R4 por las indicaciones, aún no realizo mediciones ahí porque, el PCB es de doble faz y se me dificultó pero lo haré!.

  Me gustaría conocer más de teoría en cuanto al diseño de estos circuitos porque no he encontrado algo congruente a lo que se implementó.

  Gracias por su aporte, espero lograr solucionar este problema.

  Pd.: En el archivo adjunto está el esquema del circuito con los valores de cada elemento, hay algunas capturas de las pruebas. Encontré un IC que hace todo esto en un solo encapsulado pero ya no está en venta, es el NS73M. Pero me gustó el circuito que estoy implementando porque estoy aprendiendo cosas nuevas XD.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 24, 2014)

protheusdk dijo:


> Saludos, realicé algunas pruebas del circuito implementado, debo decir que algunos componentes no encontré pero escogí otros con características similares comparando los datasheets. L1 es un inductor de 5.5T (5.5Vueltas) un diámetro de 4mm aproximadamente, es una ya fabricada cuyo núcleo es variable.
> 
> Como audio a transmitir usé un tono para evitar confusiones, el cual es de 350Hz, y lo conecté a la entrada de audio, luego usando el microcontrolador configuro la frecuencia de transmisión en 88Mhz, después calibro L1 hasta que se escuche el tono. Hasta ahora sólo había realizado pruebas con el tono como entrada de audio esta vez probé con canciones desde la PC y se escuchan distorsionadas.
> 
> ...



Bueno pelo que aclaras creio que  lo CI BH1415 estas malo o no estas sendo programado correctamente (palabra serial equivocada).
Sintonizar externamente con una tensión no es la correcta solución porque perdemos lo PLL que trava ( cerria) la frequenzia mui fielmente referenziado a lo cristal de 7.6Mhz.
Aun recomendo lo enpleyo de un frequenzimetro digital para checar la frequenzia generada por lo VCO.
Si la tensión en "TP1" es sienpre de 5,00 Voltios recomendo chequear los conponentes ao redor de lo transistor "Q1"( si estan malos o equivocados ), caso lo CI BH1415 no entienda la palabra serial de programación el no sintetiza la correcta frequenzia , o si esa palabra estuver equivocada idem , nada anda a contento. Recomendo tanbien chequear lo oscilador a cristal de 7.6Mhz si anda bien (principamente la frequenzia ) una ves que esa es enpleada para generar la referenzia interna de 100Khz ( passo del sintetizador) a lo CI BH1415.
Tente ayustar lo nucleo de la bobina preferencialmente con un destornillador no mectalico de modo obtenir 2,5 Voltios en "TP1" con la frequenzia de salida de RF  en acuerdo con la programada por lo uProcessor. Caso lo logre exito tente canbiar "C19" de 22 pF por un trimer ayustable de 3 a 30 pF e repita lo teste de obtenir 2,50 Voltios en "TP1" y averiguando si la frequenzia generada es la mismo programada.
!Buena suerte !

Att.

DanieL Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 26, 2014)

no se que varicap usaste , pero yo hice el circuito del BH1415 con pic16f628 y trabaja parecido en cuanto al pll , si tenes 5 volts como decis es porque no engancha el pll en frecuencias mas altas porque esta al maximo el lock  , tendrias que acortar la bobina o po
nerla mas cerca las espiras y ver si baja en voltaje en punto de prueba tp1 , sino acortarla para que baje  , yo suso un varicap que se usa en sintonizadores de CATV y con 2 volt me barre toda la banda de 88-108 mhz

me olvidaba yo uso una bobina sin nucleo , y la ajusto acercando o separando las espiras


----------



## protheusdk (Jul 28, 2014)

Para realizar la medición de frecuencia no utilizo un frecuencímetro digital debido a que la frecuencia no es constante se puede ver en el osciloscopio en las capturas anteriores (TFM b transicion) [post #26], en las capturas está la frecuencia medida por dos métodos “frecuencímetro digital” y “FFT (Transformada rápida de Fourier)”, la última es la más conveniente porque lo que se mide es la señal modulada.

 También medí la oscilación generada por el cristal de “7.68MHz”, cuya frecuencia real fue de 7.8MHz, no capturé esta medición.

  El varicap que uso es el BBY40 como se indica en el “circuito implementado.bmp” del archivo adjunto del post #26. 

  Seguí con las mediciones en algunos puntos del circuito implementado, esta vez adjunto capturas de la trama de datos enviados desde el microcontrolador hasta el BH1415F, seguí lo que indica el datasheet, en “phase detector” configuré como “usual operation”, pero tiene otras opciones que no las he probado aún “compulsion by low” y “compulsion by high”. En el archivo adjunto (trama.zip) se pueden ver las señales Chip Enable, Clock y Data, en función del tiempo. Para enviar estas señales de control, una vez que enciendo o alimento el transmisor espero unos 200ms para que se estabilice el voltaje de la fuente y a continuación envío la trama de datos.  Como ejemplo para 88MHz, “multiplexer” en mono y phase detector: “usual operation”, el dato a programar sería 0x4370.

  También realice mediciones en el PIN 7 (PLL PDO), del cual después de enviar la trama se genera un “PWM”, el cual va disminuyendo hasta ser cero, hasta que llega a la frecuencia de 88MHz y empieza a transmitir, aquí creo haber encontrado un problema ya que después de cambiar de dial, este pin permanece en cero, sólo se activa una sola vez, en la primera configuración, por lo que  cambie el programa para que apague el transmisor y se configure con la nueva frecuencia pero con resultados negativos ya que se queda en 88MHz. En las imágenes comparo el PWM del PIN 7 y la frecuencia en el PIN 9.


 Voy a cambiar los condensadores C19 y C20, debido a que estos rigen el rango de frecuencia para transmitir. Encontré la relación matemática utilizada para diseñar:

[LATEX]\displaystyle{f=}\displaystyle\frac{1}{2 \boldsymbol{\pi}\sqrt{LC}}} [/LATEX]

donde,

[LATEX]\displaystyle{L=}\displaystyle{L1} [/LATEX]

[LATEX]\displaystyle{C=}\displaystyle C_{19} + \frac{C_{20} DV1}{C_{20}+DV1} [/LATEX]


----------



## protheusdk (Ago 18, 2014)

Tardé un poco en conseguir algunos capacitores pero al fin logré transmitir audio en el rango de 87.5MHz hasta 108MHz, no cambié de inductor, sólo lo calibre pero al parecer la inductancia es de *97nH* aproximadamente, los capacitores q uso son: *C19* de *3pF*, *C20* de *100pF*, el varicap no lo cambie es el *BBY40*, aunque creo que se podría cambiar por el BB153 ya que varía un poco más en capacitancia y habría que calibrar nuevamente los valores, no tengo ningún BB153 para probar.

Las fórmulas que plantee están correctas y fueron de mucha ayuda para la calibración.

Ahora los nuevos problemas, la frecuencia de transmisión tiene un offset, ya que si configuro para que transmita en la 88.1MHz, en realidad se transmite por la 89MHz, hay que programar el bh1415f en la frecuencia 87.2MHz para que transmita por la 88.1MHz. 
Supongo que por el varicap la frecuencia no se mantiene del todo lineal, porque el offset sería de 0.9MHz en todo el rango, pero en la realidad no es así, a determinada frecuencia el offset va aumentando hasta ser 1.1Mhz.

Otros puntos que faltan por mejorar son la potencia de transmisión y la calidad del audio.  Los cuales no tengo claro de cómo hacerlo. 

Gracias a todos por sus consejos.


----------



## elektrocom (Ago 18, 2014)

Yo le puse el varicap bb329 , que es de CATV , con solo 2 volt  varía toda la banda de 88-108 , en Argentina se puede conseguir en CDRonline o RF Electronics , el tema del audio distorsionado es un problema mas que todo en los bajos , si le sacas un poco , anda bien con medios y altos.

Mirror of Freddo's Electronics Page

En ésta página está el proyecto del BA1415 , circuito, pcb y hex , yo hice varias placas, solo tiene el problema que no pude solucionar es cuando le pones muchos bajos al audio, mete una distorsión, sino todo bien,


----------



## Franst (Ago 12, 2018)

Hola *A*merico es un gusto para*-*mi que compartas tu ex*E*  pic 16f628 para bh1415. Una consulta el ex*E* no tiene ningún problema.
*P*reguntó por que una*-*ve*Z* descargue y tenía contador duraba 30 días y se desprogramaba


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 12, 2018)

Hola, que yo me acuerde no le he puesto nada de eso, pero una vez hice algo así, mandé un hex como demo para ser usado unas cuantas veces solamente, era con Pic y Pll mb1502, el que lo solicito una vez recibido nunca más me contactó, hasta que se acabó el demo y salía pues un mensaje con mi email y demás, así que tuvo que verse obligado a volver contactarme y pagar por el servicio del programa, jejejeje travesuras que hice, y viveza de otros no?


----------

